# Kelly J1 and J2 cable difference?



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

What is the difference between the J1 and J2 cables for the Kelly controllers? I haven't been able to tell why you might choose one over the other on their web site. Many thanks for any info.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

They're two different pinouts on the same type connector. 

For example:
http://kellycontroller.com/mot/downloads/KellyKBLUserManual.pdf
page 8

Has more to do with pinout and wire colors.

Seems like a some controllers use J1 only, and some use J1 and J2.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah, excellent, see it now on the wiring diagram. Many thanks. The "J1" and "J2" text search wasn't the trick!


frodus said:


> They're two different pinouts on the same type connector.
> 
> For example:
> http://kellycontroller.com/mot/downloads/KellyKBLUserManual.pdf
> ...


----------

